# covid victim burials



## john luc (11 Apr 2020)

are victims allowed to be buried or do they have to be cremated


----------



## RedOnion (11 Apr 2020)

They can be buried.





__





						Funeral Directors Guidance - Health Protection Surveillance Centre
					






					www.hpsc.ie


----------

